# BBC America HD for Dish Absolute



## cptnjim (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm assuming there is no chance BBC America HD will be enabled for DISH HD Absolute subscribers? So far it shows up in red only. 

Does anyone have any idea what other channels might go live for absolute in the near future? 

Also, does anyone know when outdoor channel HD will go live and will it be an extra cost for current outdoor channel subscribers? 

Jim


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Absolute HD will only ever get channels added to Platinum HD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

We have made our bed, and now we must lay in it.

It would be nice to have BBC AMerica, but I will never fork over that much dough just for a TV channel.

To keep the HD channels I now have and add all the others I'd have to double my monthly bill - no thanks.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

The internet is your friend. TV providers are going to price themselves out of business. Young people are already not buying.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I love having absolute. But it is annoying that we have to trade off a great price/package with getting (good) new HD. On top of having to be hypervigilant to "losing" the package if we want to change something. Still, I moved over from comcast and would never go back.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HDAbsolute is an old package, that probably people should feel lucky to be grandfathered into at all. Not all companies will keep legacy services around indefinitely like this.

Sucks to not get all the newest channels, but you always have the choice to upgrade to a new package.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

You're not schilling for Dish are you?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Vernoning, not Schilling!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HDlover said:


> You're not schilling for Dish are you?


Nope.. If you read my posts you'll see I've smacked Dish around too, and recently I might add.

I just can't blame them for not adding new HD to an old package that they discontinued offering more than a year ago and at that time said no new HD would be guaranteed for that old package if you choose to keep it.

So this just happens to be one thing I can't fault them for... We get the option to keep a cheaper package with less HD... or upgrade to a newer more expensive package to get all the HD.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

IMHO I dont think a package that I was sold less than two years ago is "old." I expect companies to stand buy their products for a reasonable time period. While not unique to Dish the ambiguity/confusion about packages and fees is shameful.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Where's the ambiguity? You're on a deprecated package that no longer exists. Anything you get after the fact is icing on the cake. The fact that you haven't automatically been bumped to an equivalent Turbo or standard package indicates that they're willing to stand "buy" the commitment they made to you.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have to disagree. 

They sold the package and they ended it. I agreed to the terms of course, but again IMHO this is more of a bait and switch. 

I could have been more clear about the meaning of my "stand buy their product" comment. It seems to me that they were wanting to have bragging/advertising rights to the only HD only package. But after a short time period, the package was d/ced and they have tried to get us to a more expensive package ever since.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

GB1 said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> They sold the package and they ended it. I agreed to the terms of course, but again IMHO this is more of a bait and switch.
> 
> I could have been more clear about the meaning of my "stand buy their product" comment. It seems to me that they were wanting to have bragging/advertising rights to the only HD only package. But after a short time period, the package was d/ced and they have tried to get us to a more expensive package ever since.


Bait and switch implies they signed you up for a service that they aren't providing you. There's nothing funny going on here; you agreed to the limited service that HD Absolute provided you at a cost level you were comfortable with. They haven't slammed you over to another package, or removed channels that you have. They have simply added channels to other current, active packages.

To imply otherwise is disingenuous at the very least.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Noun
•S:  bait and switch (a deceptive way of selling that involves advertising a product at a very low price in order to attract customers who are then persuaded to switch to a more expensive product.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

GB1 said:


> Noun
> •S:  bait and switch (a deceptive way of selling that involves advertising a product at a very low price in order to attract customers who are then persuaded to switch to a more expensive product.


Clearly this doesn't apply as the customers in question weren't persuaded to upgrade to TurboHD or a conventional package plus HD.

Be careful what you ask for -- you just may get it.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

For me, the persuasion is in the form of not being able to make certain changes to my account without then being ineligible for the package. There are some posts by other Absolute subs who have had this experience. And, again for me this is D not standing by their product.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GB1 said:


> For me, the persuasion is in the form of not being able to make certain changes to my account without then being ineligible for the package. There are some posts by other Absolute subs who have had this experience. And, again for me this is D not standing by their product.


What are you talking about here?

You can add/drop premium channels or other a la carte... you can swap/upgrade receivers... all without losing the legacy HD Absolute package.

Dish (DirecTV and other companies too) never guarantee you access to any future new channels, and they'd be fools to do so. In fact, they don't even guarantee that the channels you have now will always be there, because sometimes contract disputes at all companies result in dropping channels.

So... Dish could have ended the HDAbsolute package and forced everyone to upgrade to the new tiers.. but people would scream over that, so Dish lets you stay grandfathered at the same price for the same channels... You can then choose to upgrade to a new tier if you want to pay more and get more channels.

This is 100% fair and above board.

ANY company would operate this way... For years I had a cellphone plan that was uber-cheap but you couldn't get as a new customer anymore. I had no rollover minutes like the new plans BUT my plan was about half the cost of the cheapest plan that did have rollover... so I had the choice of staying on the cheap-but-limited plan or paying more like everyone else and getting the new plan.

I bought a truck in 2002 that did not come with a GPS or satellite radio... then a year or two later the same model truck came with those... but I didn't run screaming back to the auto dealer how they had tricked me and "owed" me new services for my old truck.

There are just too many examples of how this is a fair business practice that I can't understand anyone getting up in arms about.

Heck, there are lots of other things to be mad at Dish about than this.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I've had Absolute for about two years now and dish has added about 50 HD channels to my package over this time and I'm now paying LESS than the original price. So you can see why GB1 doesn't speak for Absolute customers, we have the best package in televison right now and it just keeps getting better, we got two NEW HD channels this week. We're very happy with this package.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey come on! I have been clear that I love Absolute-If you are really bored read my early posts about signing up for this package and getting more HD addedin the first two weeks than I got with comcast in several years. Please, I am stating an opinion. I'm not trying to be "disingenuous" or "speak for any one". I still think...Oh, you know what I still think


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

langlin said:


> I've had Absolute for about two years now and dish has added about 50 HD channels to my package over this time and I'm now paying LESS than the original price. So you can see why GB1 doesn't speak for Absolute customers, we have the best package in televison right now and it just keeps getting better, we got two NEW HD channels this week. We're very happy with this package.


Because of all the snow on the east coast, I'm on hold for getting the upgraded dish to receive these new channels. Can you fill me in... which two of the nine were added to the Absolute pkg?

Thanks


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

bluewolverine said:


> Because of all the snow on the east coast, I'm on hold for getting the upgraded dish to receive these new channels. Can you fill me in... which two of the nine were added to the Absolute pkg?
> 
> Thanks


INDIE on 363 and RETRO on 365, both run full time classic movies in HD.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks langlin... One more question for ya - are these channels commercial free?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

They are part of the Starz/Encore group of channels so they are ad free premiums. The specific web pages are here.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

The link was very helpful. Thanks again


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The reason you got the channels is because they were added to Platinum HD, and Absolute users get Platinum included for free.


----------

